# TT Cup Holder Question



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, picked up my first TT yesterday 

I have just been looking at the extortionate prices of the cup holders online and was just wondering if they fit straight in?

The reason I ask is that when I google TT cup holders, I found a couple these as well:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8N-19 ... 1c2ff4f2c4

Is this different from the MK1 console I currently have in my 02 plate or do I need to buy this as well? I would check, but I have had to leave the new car at work for the rest of the weekend 

Many thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you'll just find there's holes drilled in the plastic. I don't have one to be able to say for sure, but I know people on here have asked about filling holes after removal.


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi

You don't need that part you found on ebay. The cup holders bolt on to the curved removable plate behind the hand-brake that accesses the manual tailgate release. They bolt on there - same place as the center arm rest. If you decide to go down the arm rest route you cannot run double cup holders.

Confused ? This might help.

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/tt-tt-s-tt ... older.html

viewtopic.php?f=2&p=1590513 3/4 down the page there is a pic of with and without arm rest.

And then there is Wak who put his in the footwell viewtopic.php?f=2&p=1590513

Hope this helps?


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome...thanks guys.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Look on german ebay, they are around £65 shipped, thats where I got mine from, search for seller: Laurinos123 he's very helpful, takes paypal, speaks english, think a few have now bought from him.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's some pics of mine after having it out for my console respray and aux power install:

3X attachment holes for center point of holder (to removeable plate) plus screw-holes below cup pads (to tunnel):









Installed:









Insalled









cheers


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

+1 for Laurinos123 , I got mine from him and the delivery was really fast.


----------



## Luis24horas (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello.

I really need to know these before buying one and I Think you can help. What's the interior diameter of the cupholder because I have a bottle of 7.5 cm in diameter and I need to know if I can fit in it. Thank you very much!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

oz_p said:


> Look on german ebay, they are around £65 shipped, thats where I got mine from, search for seller: Laurinos123 he's very helpful, takes paypal, speaks english, think a few have now bought from him.


Hi oz_p, any chance of a link please?
Mac.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Laurinos123 doesn't appear to be a registered user on eBay anymore  .


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

silverbug said:


> Laurinos123 doesn't appear to be a registered user on eBay anymore  .


That's probably why I couldn't find him then!
Mac.


----------

